

Assange could face execution or Gitmo, lawyers claim - ubasu
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/1/11/assange-could-face-execution-or-guantanamo-us/

======
nhangen
I don't see an execution in the picture. Politicians would know better than to
make him a martyr.

Could he wind up in Gitmo? Potentially...that's certainly a valid concern.

Should he? I'd rather not get in to that. To some he's a hero, to others a
villain. The truth is probably somewhere in the middle.

~~~
rhizome
Ah yes, moral equivalence. "Some say this, some say that. Thus, they are
equally valid." :/

~~~
nhangen
Not really that, but people either love him or hate him, and there's usually
little to be gained by trying to convince someone to change their position in
matters such as these.

It doesn't change my opinion, but I don't feel like getting downvoted today.

